#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

## mkhurram79

*Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi*



*Compressed Air Operations Manual by Brian Elliott*



*Process plant layout and piping design.*





*--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I need these books urgently. I shall be very thankful for sharing these books.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------*See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## grizzly83

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi

Compressed Air Operations Manual by Brian Elliott

i need too plz upload.

----------


## mkhurram79

grizzly83
Thanks but 10 times download limit had already been reached. Can u reload on any other network.
Waiting for other books .............?

----------


## sasirkumar

Process Plant Layout & Piping Design


I uploaded here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
Sasikumar

----------


## stprav

Please post "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi"
Or please send it to my email ID "ravisankar.carpi@yahoo.com"

----------


## jjsenthil79

hai,
         i can not download piping calculation manual from rapid share.pls send the copy to my mail id, jjtamil1312@yahoo.com, thank u

----------


## frank1

Pls. i need piping calculation manual,pls send the copy to my mail id lekzor201@yahoo.com. Thank u

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

please send a copy of  "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)  to khurmikhurmi@gmail.com

----------


## spk

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)

----------


## bhayu_123

I have speilberg calculation book for piping but i need

please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )on my email id
nikhil.kankhara@gmail.com

thanks in advanced

----------


## stprav

> I have speilberg calculation book for piping but i need
> 
> please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )on my email id
> nkankhara@essar.com
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advanced



please send speilberg calcualtion book to my email ID tul76swat@yahoo.comSee More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## vikaschaurasia

please upload speilberg calcualtion book

----------


## turbosri_mech

Please send it to my email ID turbosri_mech@yahoo.com

----------


## brahmhos

piping calculation manual is in high demand, why don't it be shared on a good file hosting server? please upload. thanks

----------


## Tiberius

intrested on the calculation manual to...

----------


## kishor

Hi,
Please share the speilberg calculation book for piping at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## olumide_12

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)
my email olumidephysics@yahoo.com. thanks

----------


## vishwa_108

Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi

Please post me too        prabhakar.sharma@mail.com

regards

----------


## tinku

Plz upload

----------


## spk

Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi
is in high demand but not available.  Is tere anybody who can kindly upload it?

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## Amjad Ali

I have the original copy of piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon, it is around 670 pages so need to scan / photocopy it which will take time. Shall do it later

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Today, 02:30 AM  
Amjad Ali  
Member   Join Date: Sep 2008
Posts: 28  



I have the original copy of piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon, it is around 670 pages so need to scan / photocopy it which will take time. Shall do it later
__________________



plz do it 
thanksSee More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## khurmi

Dear Amjad Ali,
 Kindly help us by scaning the piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon as soon as possible.

I will help u to download books whichever is required by u if possible by me

Please do the needfulllllllllllll

Regards 
Khurmi

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

"Process Plant Layout and Piping Design" by Ed Bausbacher - Roger Hunt (460 Pages & 27.29 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.

----------


## EST

Thank you so much

EST

----------


## tmac

Dear Friend upload that piping calculation manual book by shashi menon..Thank u..

----------


## hbili

If it is possible, please send link or Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to hbili@yahoo.com. Thanks!

----------


## dso

> Today, 02:30 AM  
> Amjad Ali  
> Member   Join Date: Sep 2008
> Posts: 28  
> 
> I have the original copy of piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon, it is around 670 pages so need to scan / photocopy it which will take time. Shall do it later
> __________________
> 
> 
> ...





pl. scan and upload the document...it would be a great service for all in the forum.

----------


## mkhurram79

vikaschaurasia

Dear this will be the biggest rated post from yourside. All are waiting.

----------


## varunsway

CAN ANY ONE GIVE A LINK TO ME FOR CODEWARE COMPRESS OR PDS OR AUTO PLANT. I NEED IT. varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

I do have this book Amjad Ali  have it

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

- Process Equipment Design by Brownell & Young - Part 1 ( 306 Pages & 96.14 MB) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Process Equipment Design by Brownell & Young - Part 2 ( 110 Pages & 99.4 MB) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

I need too Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) by SShashi. Please share.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

I need too Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) by SShashi. Please share.


__________________See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## ssrvv78

piping calculation manual pl. send it to me also vivabras74@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## tromix

please send to me piping calculation manual and if any body could send me handbook/references about surge analysis and surge suppression/absorber sizing,, 

Please send to: bung.tromix@gmail.com

----------


## bowosumarwo

Piping Calculation Manual is a good book but very hard to find..... If someone have it please share.......

----------


## cris_2010

please send copy of piping calculation to "sak_she@hotmail.com"
i wll be very thankful for you

----------


## sulabh_87

Here is what I have been able to find. Chapter one only.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope it helps.

----------


## Noppakhun

Who have above subject, please share for everybody.

Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

> Here is what I have been able to find. Chapter one only.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks for chapt#1, hope we will get others soon.

----------


## duddek

mode waiting is on !!

need complete book.....  thanks

----------


## oinostro

thank for sharing!!!

----------


## Oilandgas

IS THERE ANYONE WHO HAS THIS BOOK? PLEASE SHARE....



Overview
Based on some of his students most frequently asked questions, Antaki emphasizes the practical applications of this ASME recommended practice. With this book readers will understand and apply API 579 in their daily work. The material is based on the authors course and presented in clear concise manor. The book demonstrates how the disciplines of stress analysis, materials engineering, and nondestructive inspection interact and apply to fitness-for-service assessment. These assessment methods apply to pressure vessels, piping, and tanks that are in service. This makes it the perfect companion book for Ellenbergers, Pressure Vessels: ASME Code Simplified as well as Ellenbergers Piping Systems and Pipeline: ASME B31 Code Simplified.

Table of contents
Chapter 1: Principles 
Chapter 2: Materials 
Chapter 3: Design 
Chapter 4: Fabrication 
Chapter 5: Degradation 
Chapter 6: Inspection 
Chapter 7: Thinning 
Chapter 8: Geometric Defects 
Chapter 9: -----s 
Chapter 10: Creep Damage 
Chapter 11: Overload 
Chapter 12: Failure Analysis 
Chapter 13: Repairs 
APPENDIX: WRC BULLETINS 
INDEX

Biographical note
George Antaki is a Fellow of the American Society of Mechanical Engineers. He is a member of the ASME B31 Mechanical Design Technical Committee, the ASME Post-Construction Subcommittee on Repairs and Testing, and the Joint API-ASME Task Group on Fitness-for-Service. Mr. Antaki has extensive field experience in design, inspection, integrity, and retrofit of vessels and piping systems and equipment. He resides in Aiken, South Carolina.

Back cover copy
Run-or-repair evaluations for tanks, vessels, piping, and pipelines 
ASME code for operating equipment and systems 
ASME and API rules for structural integrity of equipment and pipelines 

A Complete Guide to ASME Recommended Practices for Assessing, Monitoring, and Maintaining Pressure Vessels and Piping 

Fitness-for-Service and Integrity of Piping Vessels and Tanks provides instruction on the latest ASME recommended practices for inspecting, evaluating, and monitoring pressure vessels and Piping. 

This handy volume annotates and explains ASME code and API inspection and fitness-for-service practices. Presented in a clear, precise manner, this comprehensive guide meticulously explains how stress analysis, materials, engineering, and nondestructive inspection affect fitness-for-service. 

The tools needed to . . . 
Inspect and categorize damage, degradation, and corrosion mechanisms 
Evaluate wall thinning, pitting, -----ing, fatigue, mechanical damage, high-temperature corrosion, and creep 
Develop and implement programs for corrective and predictive maintenance of tanks, vessels, piping, and pipelines 
Select the right repair technique and avoid pitfalls in repair welding and joining 

A COMPREHENSIVE GUIDE TO ASME RECOMMENDED PRACTICES: 
What Causes Failures * Material Defects; Design Errors * Construction Flaws * Corrosion and Damage Mechanisms * Failures In-Service * Inspection Techniques; Maintenance and Risk-Based Inspection Strategies * Failure Margins and Prevention * Margins to Failure * Run-or-Repair Decisions * Repair Techniques

----------


## nizam144

Anyone can upload "piping calculations manual" or send me its copy at? nizam_nedian@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## spk

Pl. send me the link.


ThanksSee More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## rklnt79

i having  hardcopy only

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

sir,
    can please scan & upload to any storage files like ifile etc & give the link in this forum as early as possible?

----------


## pipeline

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) ajsr442@gmail.com

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The original manual for Fittness For Service ASME FFS-1/API 579 - Edition 2007 (1128 Pages & 11.003 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cafe_denda2000

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) 
to my ID: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

many thanks

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

please send  " Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi " to my email id -----   rajamanickams@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## Noppakhun

I need it also
noppakhun_me@hotmail.com
Thank you

----------


## hbili

If it is possible, please send me " Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi hbili@yahoo.com. Thank you!

----------


## efraga

Please send me " Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) to eduardo.abrantes.fraga@gmail.com
Many Thanks!

----------


## abeld

please  i need it   to  , send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to abeldamico@hotmail.com 

thanks in advanced

----------


## saidsaid

if it is possible , please send me a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to algerie1644@yahoo.fr
thank you

----------


## hitendra.thakare

Dear Vikas,
Please send me piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon to my mail ID hitendra.thakare@gmail.com or give me any link to download. 


ThanksSee More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## cafe_denda2000

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) 
to my Id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

----------


## kanankiri

Dear Fren, please send the Piping Calculations Manual by Shashi Menon to flybison@gmail.com

many thanks

----------


## reclatis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pankajjadhav

please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )on my email id

jadhav25@yahoo.com

thanks in advanced

----------


## bvperumal

Please send me the link to Piping Calculations manual by shashi to my email bvpyvm@gmail.com

thanks & regards
BVP

----------


## imrankhan22

Dear all me new in piping design derpartment so need some books please send me some valuable books to read

----------


## imrankhan22

Dear all me new in piping design department so need some good books plese guide me about than and if u have then send it to me 
techworld22@yahoo.com

----------


## reclatis

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)
to my Id: wilfr70@gmail.com

----------


## kapilsharma7985

i can not download piping calculation manual from rapid share.pls send the copy to my mail id 

kapilsharma7985@gmail.com

pls

----------


## turko59

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to turko59@yahoo.com

thank you

----------


## turko59

Very good source

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed_eldieb

i need acopy to my mail plz..    ms.eldieb@yahoo.com

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir, 
please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )
to my id:
cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com

many thanks

----------


## kapilsharma7985

pls Do it, as it is at hit list of most required materials,
pls ,
very much thanks

----------


## Budiana

Thank you turko59

----------


## Budiana

Thank you reclatis for sharing

----------


## Budiana

thank abdel halim ghalala for sharing

----------


## hbili

dear sir, 
please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )
to my hbili@yahoo.com

----------


## jove

please send me piping calculation by sashi menon to my email id jove_gem@yahoo.com

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you to all the good guys

Victor

----------


## hbili

No copy??? Please!

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Dear Amjad Ali,
Kindly help us by scaning the piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon as soon as possible.
Regards,
S Rajamanickam

----------


## victorlachica

Hi

I also need the piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )

Thank you very much

victorlachica@gmail.com

----------


## rahul1234.2004

ok fine

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## Henry H

Thank you for sharing with us

----------


## zhaoy

Pls anyone who own the book of piping calculations manual shares to me and others need it too. Here's my mail address: kraken@126.com
Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## negi.manmohan745

Please send it to my email ID negi_manmohan_neel@yahoo.com

----------


## victorlachica

I hope a good man will share. my email is victorlachica@gmail.com

----------


## negi.manmohan745

Please reload the link of piping calculation manual  by shashi menon

----------


## negi.manmohan745

please send it to My mail id
negi_manmohan_neel@yahoo.com
I will be very thankful to you

----------


## mgprasanna79

Please send to my e mail-mg_prasanna2004@yahoo.co.in

----------


## soloweber

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## soloweber

please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )on my email id
soloweber@yahoo.com

thanks in advanced

----------


## hbili

Is there any chance to get the Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi?
Some link or somebody will be so kind to send this to hbili@yahoo.com.
Thanks anyway!

----------


## soloweber

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to soloweber@yahoo.com .thanks in advance

----------


## jsn1980

Please send the piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )


to my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com........thanks in advance.See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## jsn1980

i can not able 2 download this file...can please me 2 get those file 2 me....thanks in advance...waiting for ur valuable reply..my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## javier rodriguez

Please send the piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )
to my mail id javr.rodriguez.m@gmail.com........thanks in advance.

----------


## theray99

Please send the piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations ) to
theray99@gmail.com,
thanks in advance

----------


## soloweber

please provide another link.

----------


## williamsking

dear sir, 
please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )
to my jinhongwei_7900@163.com

----------


## amar.k.singh

If anyone has the this book  "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) by shashi menon, please send it to amar.k.singh@zmail.ril.com & singh.amar303@gmail.com

----------


## baronwisanggeni

me too

please send to kusuma_wisanggeni@hotmail.com

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## brahmhos

pls send to brahmhos@yahoo.com

----------


## Budiana

thank you sasirkumar for sharing

----------


## casaouis02

Thanks for your sharing

----------


## mirro

Can you please send "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)" to  sashas345@mail.ru 


Thanks in advanceSee More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## danielo

please send to seyyidgel@yahoo.com

----------


## Duca Gheorghe

Can you please send "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)" to g_duca@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Please give me a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)" to bmacavanza@gmail.com

Thank you very much

----------


## amar.k.singh

please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )on my email id
singh.amar303@gmail.com  , & amar.k.singh@zmail.ril.com

thanks in advanced

----------


## youngpiper

hello frnds........
                      im a beginer in piping design i want the book "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)". if anybody have that please send a copy to my id dhivakar.rm@gmail.com...
thankyou.

----------


## shankargee

Friends, anybody please upload the book "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi" thanq in davance.

----------


## brahmhos

please reup this title

----------


## dan

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to dnyrhd@yahoo.com

thank you

----------


## dso

10 pages for nothing!!! somebody has the book pl. share.

----------


## naapranam

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## naapranam

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

there is a long aurgument and request about piping calculation manual by e sahshi menon...if any budy dont have the soft copy so why some budy declared that he has this book ....if he cant share it ...why some budy is making fun ......

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## brahmhos

Friends, let us close this thread. It is a waste of time and some sadist element is having fun at the expense of others. Moderator, please close this thread.

----------


## Nabili

Please upload again the piping calculations manual by shashi. Many thanks for your help

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> I have the original copy of piping calculations manual by Shashi Menon, it is around 670 pages so need to scan / photocopy it which will take time. Shall do it later



Dear Amjad,

Ramadan Karim
Do you will fulfil your promise to scan a copy?

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

I am in search of this great book for such a long time, can any body help me in getting it. 
e-mail: aqeels2k@hotmail.com

----------


## buivanhop

please send " Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) by Shashi " to my email id ----- lovecad3d@yahoo.com.vn
Thanks in advance and best regard!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alin2005

Please send the piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )
to my mail  accampero@yahoo.com........thanks in advance.

----------


## dhproeng

I also need Piping Calculation Manual pls.

----------


## yusuf

Please send copy of Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) on my e-mail id yhsengg@yahoo.co.in

Thanks and regards,

Yusuf

----------


## vibintsankar

Please send me a copy of piping calculation manual to : live4sankar@gmail.com

Thanks 
Vibin

----------


## chonitos

Hi

I also need the piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )

Thank you very much
chonito@cablevision.net.mx

----------


## mirro

guys what's going on in this thread?

----------


## Red Baron

please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations ) to my email id : ahmad.jasim@gmail.com

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## aquiles

please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)

----------


## amacathot06

Any one find this piping calculation manual by shashi menon book pls share to all. This is truly all of them require one.
I hope we will get soon.

----------


## hbili

amacathot06 - thats OK! Bravo!

----------


## kaliwaal

Guys I do have Piping Calculations Manualby Shashi but hte problem is how to scan it as I am not working these days and do not have a commercial scanner. Once I get an opportunity to scan it I will do upload it. Till then wait please.

----------


## hbili

kaliwaal, thank you...we will wait for you until.... :Smile:

----------


## amacathot06

Thanks Boss .

----------


## soloweber

please let me know when you are able to scan and put it on line.my emaill id is soloweber@yahoo.com

thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

thanks

----------


## thanhhaun

Do any body have Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi?

Pls send me by thanhhaung@gmail.com

Thanks so much!

----------


## rathishreddy

Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) send me too
rathishreddy@gmail.com

----------


## baronwisanggeni

Is there nobody have this book "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi " ????

----------


## FERNANDO sCHAURICH

Please send me a copy of (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi 



feschaurich@gmail.com

Thanks in advanced!!!!See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## kamrankhalid

I have piping calculations manual. after reading the first chapter I realised that the writer shahsi menon is just another ane of those writers who has no regard whatsoever for dimensional analysis. You people read the first chapter and you will see it for yourself. Many of the equstions have been derived without taking into account conversion factors.

----------


## prodesm

me to need

----------


## Mrgod

Do any body have Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi?

Pls send me by Mrgod1982@gmail.com

Thanks so much!

----------


## dbert

thank you

----------


## haiminh2507

i also need it, pls send to me, hoanganh_dktd2003@yahoo.com

----------


## vietsov

dear friends,

if anyone who has Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by SShashi, pls send a copy to me by raisemeup.hcmut@gmail.com

highly appreciate,
regards,

----------


## ashwinsuda

pls send me the copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)" ashwinsuda@yahoo.com

----------


## os12

We all need "Piping Calculations Manual"!
PLS! Anyone, who has this file, upload it as soon as possible.

----------


## gatis

pls send me the copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) gatis_vigants@inbox.lv

----------


## aap

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This requires a login / account, can provide a username and password?

----------


## t3ro1

Please send a copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to maximiliano.cabestrero@yahoo.com.ar



thanksSee More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## nedian47

Can you please send "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)" to nedian_47@hotmail.com Thanks in advance

----------


## Azad

The Piping Calculations Manual can be found at my post :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## os12

Dear Azad! 
Best regards!

----------


## Muhamad Danish

PLEASE SEND ME "piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )" ON MY EMAIL  MUHAMMAD.DANISH@TUWAIRQI.COM.PK

----------


## gatis

Thank you!!

----------


## kanankiri

thank you my brother  :Smile:

----------


## dhproeng

Please also send a copy of  Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi to my email id w4u734@gmail.com.

I will be very thankful in this regard
dhproeng

----------


## jbalagee

> I have piping calculations manual. after reading the first chapter I realised that the writer shahsi menon is just another ane of those writers who has no regard whatsoever for dimensional analysis. You people read the first chapter and you will see it for yourself. Many of the equstions have been derived without taking into account conversion factors.



Dear Kamran, if you have the book with you please upload the soft copy. thanks a lot

----------


## Azad

The Piping Calculations Manual can be found at my post :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## jbalagee

thankyou mr. Azad. thatz helpful

----------


## rioca57

Can someone give me the link to download the book Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) by SShashi

Thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Piping Calculations Manual by E Shashi Menon (McGraw-Hill): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## Azad

See Link for this manual.
30. Menon - Piping Calculations Manual (McGraw-Hill Calculations [2005]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

i hav book1 and 3. if any body need it do e-mail me at muhammad.aqeel@tuwairqi.com.pk

----------


## rioca57

Dear brother Abdel Halim Galala

Thanks for sharing the link to download the book Piping Calculations Manual by Shashi Menon E (McGraw-Hill)


God Bless

Thanks

----------


## raj_june

Thanks Mr.Abdel Halim Galala for the share.

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Kindly provide the link for the above book pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

Piping Data Book by Mohinder L.Nayyar

----------


## BEHROUZ

Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) send me too
benaeimi@gmail.com

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Piping Handbook by Mohinder L.Nayyar - 7th Ed. (2483 Pages & 20.866 MB)
Link:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.

----------


## getanasmalik

> Piping Handbook by Mohinder L.Nayyar - 7th Ed. (2483 Pages & 20.866 MB)
> Link:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .



Dear Friend can you please upload this book on any other uploading servers like mediafire, ifile.it, filetube.com
it will be very helpful for me to download

----------


## Nabilia

another link...


Piping Handbook 7th Ed. 2000 McGraw-Hill.pdf	  28.838 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## yogacruise

> pls send me the copy of "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)" ashwinsuda@yahoo.com



pls send to my email yogacruise@gmail.com thanks

----------


## ar_fz

hi
please send a copy of piping calculations manual (Mcgraw Hill calculations )on my email id
arash_farzami@yahoo.com

----------


## ar_fz

Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) send me too
ARASH_FARZAMI@YAHOO.COM

----------


## Nabilia

Piping Calculations Manual by E Shashi Menon.pdf	  4.820 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

See this post for link to Piping Calculations Manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## gnaga111

Piping Calculations Manual by E Shashi Menon

I have scrolled thorugh all the 16 pages. All the link for the above book is dead. Can any one upload the working link once again?
TIA
GNaga

----------


## huythieu

Please also send a copy of Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to my email buihuythieu@gmail.com.


thanks

----------


## dadepaolis

Please send a copy of Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) to my email dadepaolis@hotmail.com.

Thanks

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez Avila

> please send a copy of  "Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations)  to khurmikhurmi@gmail.com



Hi, if you have recieved a copy of this manual. would you be able to send it to me. rodriguez.chem.eng@gmail.com

thanks.

----------


## gtpol57

Try following link
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## hayati

i really need piping calculation manual by shashi menon...please email to me norhayati.sarakim@gmail.com...i have problem downloading it...thanks

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## Drexdrei2010

did someone got a copy of this? please share...i badlyy need it...tnx man...ramadan kareem

----------


## os12

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## bquiroz

Thankss

----------


## bquiroz

Thanks

----------


## Azad

Additional Links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Mr. Azad,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## varient

Thank you very much for this Good Book.  :Smile: ..

----------


## vmackx

it's very useful. thank you so much. cheers. :-)

----------


## Neutralism4^_^

Re-upload please, all link above is dead.

Thx in advance

----------


## Seijuro

please re-upload a working link thanks

----------


## sam21

thank a lot

See More: Piping Calculations Manual (Mcgraw-Hill Calculations) -(Dec 10, 2004) by Shashi

----------


## pollar

Here is a working link for *Piping Calculations Manual* by Shashi Menon:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## pollar

Here 's a link to another book in the original post, *Process Plant Layout and Piping Design*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## SLB

Hi friends

Anybody here can help me with sharing ETAP 12.0,CAESAR.2013.R1, SPEOS.v2013, PCPUMP & SubPump Latest one and PLSCadd 12.5.

Insted, i can share with you all new petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T ------- 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, and so many ...

Please contact me if you are interested in exchanging by

slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## joelbalinon

please it again...friend

----------


## joelbalinon

please share it again...friend

----------


## acier58

> please share it again...friend



Here is in 5 parts to merge after download.
3 here and 2 in the next post.

----------


## acier58

> please share it again...friend



The last

----------


## mumbhai82

Thanks a lot.

----------


## zalam4u

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rioca57

Good day,

Dear brother, thank you very much for your contribution

regards

----------


## siputy

Thank you very much!

----------

